# List of scales for Drop A?



## thedarkoceans (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey guys,sorry for the lazy question,but lately i dont have much time to elaborate scales,so i'll ask.
do you have any scale list for Drop A tuning on a 7? (A E A D G B E low to high)

thanks a lot,

TDO.


----------



## bandinaboy (Jan 21, 2012)

take any scale any where. the 7th string and the 5th string are the same frets an octave apart. done. there are millions of places to find scales. I personally love the guitar grimoire book. hefty hefty stuff.


----------



## Zonk Knuckle (Jan 21, 2012)

This is a silly question, with no real answer.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 21, 2012)

First learn what a scale is, then make your own patterns out of that if you feel the need. That is by far the most basic of basic theory, you should be able to get it.


----------



## Empryrean (Jan 21, 2012)

A min
A Maj


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jan 21, 2012)

bandinaboy said:


> I personally love the guitar grimoire book. hefty hefty stuff.



There are only three useful pages from that book (under the header "The Building Blocks of Music", pages 2-4) and the rest is useless and confounding filler. It is a volume that preys on the modern guitarist's attraction to instant gratification and book covers that are suggestive of the occult. What it does is give you a long-winded explanation of how to read the book's diagrams, then launches you into a bunch of little fretboards with scalewise dots for every conceivable key for the next 200 pages. There is no discussion on the melodic organization of scale tones, no examples of their use, no history of their origin, no establishment of tonal hierarchy, and no distinction of importance or order to the material. To put it succinctly, it is a methodless mess of garbage information. If there had been a single page on the concept of transposition, 90% of the book's paper content would have been rendered redundant.

With that said, I would recommend you to either buy a good theory book or make use of this website: Ricci Adams' Musictheory.net
I don't know any good harmony books in the Italian language, but my favorite texts in English are Kostka & Payne's Tonal Harmony and Miguel Roig-Francoli's Harmony in Context. Right now, I'm busy helping my girlfriend study for the MCAT, so my contribution is going to be a little limited at the moment. Later on, I can talk about scale theory and actually detail how to build scales and how they work. Until then, here is a diagram that has a bunch of scales on it. The red dots are the root notes. The interval is supposed to be in each of the note markers, but Neck Diagrams' programming and font are such that they aren't too visible, especially at this resolution. Humbug.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jan 21, 2012)

SchecterWhore said:


> There are only three useful pages from that book (under the header "The Building Blocks of Music", pages 2-4) and the rest is useless and confounding filler. It is a volume that preys on the modern guitarist's attraction to instant gratification and book covers that are suggestive of the occult. What it does is give you a long-winded explanation of how to read the book's diagrams, then launches you into a bunch of little fretboards with scalewise dots for every conceivable key for the next 200 pages. There is no discussion on the melodic organization of scale tones, no examples of their use, no history of their origin, no establishment of tonal hierarchy, and no distinction of importance or order to the material. To put it succinctly, it is a methodless mess of garbage information. If there had been a single page on the concept of transposition, 90% of the book's paper content would have been rendered redundant.
> 
> With that said, I would recommend you to either buy a good theory book or make use of this website: Ricci Adams' Musictheory.net
> I don't know any good harmony books in the Italian language, but my favorite texts in English are Kostka & Payne's Tonal Harmony and Miguel Roig-Francoli's Harmony in Context. Until then, here is a diagram that has a bunch of scales on it. The red dots are the root notes. The interval is supposed to be in each of the note markers, but Neck Diagrams' programming and font are such that they aren't too visible, especially at this resolution. Humbug.
> ...


 
I think I love you a little bit.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jan 21, 2012)

Why not a lotta bit?


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jan 21, 2012)

SchecterWhore said:


> Why not a lotta bit?



Okay, a lotta bit.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## celticelk (Jan 21, 2012)

I'll point out also that the layout of a scale is the same in all "drop" tunings: if you can find scale fingerings for drop D, they'll work for drop A. Ultimately, learning to think in terms of intervals between scale degrees and adjacent strings will be more useful than rote memorization of every possible fingering.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Jan 22, 2012)

haha thanks,i know it's silly,but i'm too lazy lately and i have to get around the 2 higher string on guitar since i'm a bass player.


----------

